# مهندس الطيران ومجال عملة.



## م/ مصطفي (15 يناير 2007)

*هندسة الطيران 
من هو مهندس الطيران؟
قد يستغرب البعض حينما يعرف من هو مهندس الطيران الحقيقي وليس ما يتصوره البعض عن هندسة الطيران بشكل عام.
فمن المعروف ان المهندس الكهربائي هو مهندس متخصص في علم الكهرباء بشكل عام وربما جمع بين الكهرباء والطب فيما يعرف بتخصص الهندسة الطبية , وهكذا بالنسبة للمهندس الكيميائي ومهندس الانتاج وهو ميكانيكي بحت وباقي المهندسين كل فيتخصصه بشكل مباشر او يجمع بين تخصصين مثال اخر مهندس الكيمياء الحيوية.
ولكن هذا لا ينطبق على مهندس الطيران!
اذا كنت تعتقد ان مهندس الطيران علاقته بالطائرة فحسب , فتأكد بأنك لا تعرف شيئا عن مهندس الطيران وعلى ضمانة بوهلال.
لتكون مهندس طيران حقيقي عليك ان تلم بخمسة فروع او تخصصات في الهندسة! تخيلوا!
*/ عليك ان تلم بتخصص المهندس الميكانيكي, فهندسة الطيران قد تعتبر فرع من فروع الميكانيكا, نظرا لوجود العديد من الآليات الميكانيكية والأجزاء المتحركة في الطائرة خصوصا الجناح. لا تتصورا ان جناح الطائرة ثابت , بل هو يتحرك ويتغير ليحاكي اجنحة الطيور.
*/ عليك ان تلم بتخصص الكهرباء حيث العديد من الاجهزة الالكترونية واجهزة التحكم التي تكون نصف ميكانيكية (جزء ميكانيكي والأخر كهربائي)
*/ عليك ان تلم باحد فروع الهندسة المدنية وهو هندسة الهياكل حيث انالطائرة ليست سوى مبنى به العديد من الاعمدة وربما الادوار والاطارات الهيكلية 
*/ عليك ان تلم باحد فروع الهندسة الكيميائية وهو علم المواد الذي يدرس خواص المواد والعوامل التي تؤثر في المادة , من ناحية تاثير درجة الحرارة على سبيل المثال فقط... فهناك ظروف وظواهر جوية قاسية قد تتعرض لها الطائرة في الجو , فما تاثيرها على المادة المصنوعة منها الطائرة؟.
*/ واخيرا عليك ان تلم باحداهم فروع الهندسة وهو ميكانيكا او هندسة الموائع. وهو علم يهتم بدراسة سلوك الموائع من غازات وسوائل , وخواصها في حالة سكونها وفي حالة تحركها داخل الانابيب.( بناء السدود يعتمد على هذا العلم بشكل رئيسي) وعلاقته بالطيران هو الهواء. اليست الطائرة تتحرك في مائع اسمه الهواء , وهو ما يسمى الايروديناميكا Aerodynamic , علم حركة الهواء وهوالعلم الاساسي في هندسة الطيران ,حيث عليك ان تدرس سلوكه وحركته حتى بعد مرورالطائرة فيه (الدوامات الناشئة في الجو بسبب الطائرات) كذلك ظاهرة حاجز الصوت وغيرها الكثير. وهذا العلم بالذات هو الذي يفتح المجالات بشتى انواعها امام مهندس الطيرانواقولها بكل تأكيد , ان اكثر مهندسين الطيران قد لا يعملون في مجال الطيران , بل قد تجدهم في بناء الغواصات و في السيارات( الفورملا ون) والدراجات النارية وحتى خوذة المتسابق بل وفي بناء ناطحات السحاب حيث ملائمة الشكل للرياح في الاعلى , واخيرا وليس اخرا هندسة الطيران يخدم المسلمين في الحج , هل تعلم ان التغير في شكل جسر الجمرات في المشاعر المقدسة وجعل حوض الجمرات بيضاوي ماهو الاتطبيق لنظرية تدفق الهواء حول جسم كروي او بيضاوي. فمنظر الحجاج حول الحوض البيضاوي , شبيه تماما بمنظر الهواء حول جناح الطائرة.

أهداف القسم

تم إعداد برنامج الدراسة بقسم هندسة الطيران لإعداد مهندسين:
- يمتلكون خلفية قوية في تطبيقات العلوم الأساسية بالإضافة إلى الأسس الهندسية لعلوم الديناميكا الهوائية وميكانيكا الطيران والدفع ومواد وإنشاءات المركبات الطائرة واستقرارها والتحكم فيها.
- يستخدمون الأدوات الهندسية الحديثة الاستخدام الأمثل في تحليل وتصميم النظم المختلفة في هندسة الطيران.
- يستطيعون تحقيق النجاح في بيئة العمل باستخدام المهارات الشخصية التي تشمل العمل الجماعي ومهارات الاتصال والتعلم المستمر والالتزام باعتبارات المسئولية الاجتماعية والأخلاقية.
- لديهم القدرة على حل المشكلات العلمية والتفاعل الإيجابي مع المجتمع والوفاء باحتياجاته.
المقررات الدراسية قسم هندسة الطيران

أساسيات الطيران 
تاريخ الطيران، مكونات ووظائف أجزاء الطائرة، طبيعة القوى المؤثرة على الطائرة، اختبارات النفق الهوائي، الغلاف الجوي، السريان الهوائي غير المنضغط أحادي الاتجاه، السريان ثنائي الاتجاه: نظرية الهيدروديناميكا، الجولان، الأجنحة محدودة الباع، مقدمة في الطبقة الجدارية، تعيين قوى الكبح الكلية للسريان غير المنضغط، الكبح للسريان المنضغط، المنسابات الهوائية، أجهزة زيادة الرفع.
الديناميكا الهوائية للسرعات المنخفضة
قوانين المحافظة للسريان الحقيقي، معادلات نافيير ستوكس، السريان المثالي ثنائي البعد باستخدام دالتى المجرى وكمون السرعة، نظرية كوتا جوكوفسكى، الحلول العددية، طريقة الدوال المركبة، منساب جوكوفسكي، نظرية المنساب الهوائي النحيف، السريان اللزج، معادلات الطبقة الجدارية الانسيابية، المعادلة التكاملية لكمية الحركة، الطبقة الجدارية المضطربة، كبح الاحتكاك السطحي، كبح الهيئة، الأجنحة محدودة البعد، السرعة المستحثة والكبح المستحث.

إنشاءات الطائرات (1) 

التفصيل الإنشائي للطائرات، مواد إنشاءات الطائرات، الأحمال على إنشاءات الطائرات، عزوم الانحناء والالتواء وقوى القص على إنشاءات الطائرات، مبادئ نظرية المرونة، انحناء الإنشاءات رقيقة الجدران، التواء الإنشاءات رقيقة الجدران، القص في الإنشاءات رقيقة الجدران.

أداء الطائرات 

أداء الطائرات في الطيران المنتظم، الطيران المستقيم، محددات الطيران، الكبح، القدرة، منحنيات الأداء حسب الدفع والقدرة، الطيران الانحداري، الطيران الصعودي، المدى والتحمل، طرق أخرى لتناول أداء الطائرات، أداء الطائرات في حالة التسارع، الإقلاع، الحط، الطيران المنحني، مقدمة عن الهليكوبتر، أداء الهليكوبتر، نظرية الدفع والعزم، المؤثرات في السريان حول المروحة، القدرة المطلوبة، التصاعد الرأسي.

محركات الطائرات 

أنواع محركات الطائرات، تحليل الدورات والأداء للمحركات المكبسية، تحليل الدورات والأداء للمحركات النفاثة والتوربينية (المحركات التصادمية والتوربينية والمروحية)، تصنيف المحركات الصاروخية، أداء المحركات الصاروخية، المحرك الصاروخي الكيماوي المثالي، ملامح تصميم الدورات الحرارية لمحركات الطائرات، مشروع تصميم.

برنامج العمل التعاوني 

يتم التدريب العملي التعاوني في جهة من شركات القطاع الحكومي أوالخاص تحت إشراف عضو هيئة تدريس ويقدم الطالب تقريراً عن إنجازاته خلال التدريب إضافة إلى المتطلبات الأخرى التي يحددها القسم، ويستمر التدريب خلال فترة متصلة تتضمن فصلاً دراسيًا رئيسيًا.

الديناميكا الهوائية للسرعات العالية
مبادئ من الديناميكا الحرارية، قوانين المحافظة للسريان الانضغاطي، السريان العام في المنافث والسريان أحادى الأنتروبية، قوانين الموجات الصدمية، السريان في المنافث في وجود الموجات الصدمية، الموجات الصدمية المائلة،الموجات التمددية، انعكاس الموجات الصدمية، السريان فوق الصوتي حول المنسابات، طريقة الصدمات والتمددات، نظرية المنسابات النحيفة، الحركة غير المنتظمة للغازات، الموجات الصدمية المتحركة والموجات التمددية، نظرية أنبوب الصدمات، التجهيزات الديناميكية الهوائية، تصميم الأنفاق الهوائية. 

ديناميكا الهواء اللزج:- 

مراجعة لمعادلات الحركة، أمثلة مبسطة للسريان اللزج للموائع، سريان الموائع عند قيم عالية لمعامل رينولدز، الطبقة الجدارية الانسيابية، انفصال السريان الانسيابي، الانتقال من السريان الانسيابي إلى السريان المضطرب، الطبقة الجدارية المضطربة، قوى الكبح اللزجة، السريان القصي المضطرب، دراسة منطقة الموران الخلفي والمنفوثات، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

معمل الديناميكا الهوائية:-​تجارب لتوضيح أجهزة وطرق القياس، أنواع الأنفاق الهوائية، معايرة النفق الهوائي، القياسات الداخلية والخارجية باستخدام الميزان، قياس توزيع الضغط في طبقة السريان القصي، قياسات الطبقة الجدارية الانسيابية والمضطربة على سطح مستو، القياس باستخدام السلك الساخن، استخدام الليزر في القياس، قياس رقم ماخ للسريان فوق الصوتي، قياس المركبات الست للقوى والعزوم الديناميكية الهوائية 

السريان فرط الصوتي:-​نظريات الموجات التصادمية والتمددية للسريان فرط الصوتي، طرق الميل السطحي الموضعي، السريان فرط الصوتي غير اللزج، الطرق التقريبية والدقيقة، نظرية الطبقة المتاخمة للسريان فرط الصوتي، التسخين الايروديناميكي للسريان فرط الصوتي، مشاكل الدخول والتسخين، تداخل السريان فرط الصوتي اللزج، ديناميكا الغازات المرتفعة الحرارة، السريان المتزن وغير المتزن، السريان اللزج المرتفع الحرارة، الطرق التطبيقية المتقدمة للمقذوفات.

إنشاءات الطائرات (2):-​تحليل الانحرافات، الإنشاءات غير المحددة سكونيًا، انحناء الصفائح، تحنيب الأعمدة والصفائح، التحنيب الموضعي للأشكال المركبة، تحنيب الصفائح المقواة، الانهيار بفعل التحنيب الموضعي، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي. 

مواد المركبات الطائرة:- ​العيوب في المواد الصلبة، المتطلبات من مواد إنشاءات المركبات الطائرة، فلسفة التصميم (المنشأة الآمنة والمنشأة مطيقة التلف)، تطبيقات ميكانيكا الانكسار في مجال الطيران والفضاء، كلال هياكل الطائرات، الزحف، التأكسد، المواد المركبة، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

معمل إنشاءات الطائرات :-​انحناء العتبات المستندة استنادا بسيطا، انحناء العتبات المثبتة من طرف والحرة من طرف آخر، الانحناء غير المتناظر للعتبات، مركز القص، انحراف الهياكل البابية المستندة استنادًا بسيطًا، انحراف هيكل بشكل حرف S، انحراف الهياكل البابية غير المحددة سكونيًا، انحراف الهياكل المغلقة، تحنيب الأعمدة، تحنيب الصفائح الرقيقة، التحنيب الموضعي للأعمدة رقيقة الجدران.

تصميم الطائرات:-​مواصفات المهمة، تقدير الأوزان، حساسية الوزن لمختلف المتغيرات، تقدير مساحة الجناح ودفع الإقلاع ومعامل الرفع، تصميم الشكل، الشكل العام، تخطيط البدن، تصميم الأجنحة، أدوات الرفع العالي، تصميم مجموعة الذيل، أسطح التحكم، عدة الحط، اختيار نظام الدفع، تشذيب التصميم، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

التصميم الإنشائي للطائرات :-​التصميم الإنشائي للأجنحة والبدن والذيل والزعنفة وعدة الحط، تصميم الأضلاع والهياكل والمقويات والأعصاب والأغشية، تصميم العضد، العتبات ذات الشد القطري، التصميم الأمثل، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي. 
متانة إنشاءات الطائرات
معايير الانهيار، الأعطاب البطيئة، الكلال (الأعطاب التجميعية، غلق التشرخات، ضبط التشرخات، طيف الأحمال، المقاومة المتبقية، الكلال المساعد بيئيًا)، الأعطاب المتقطعة، أعطاب الصدم (من الطيور والحطام)، الاعتمادية، الفحص غير المتلف، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي. 

نظم إلكترونيات الطائرات:- ​مراجعة للدوائر الكهربائية، مبادئ شبه الموصلات، نظرية عمل ترانزستور الوصلة الثنائية، نظرية عمل عدد من ترانزستورات Fit، مقدمة في نظم الأعداد والدوائر المنطقية، مقدمة في نظم الاتصالات، مبادئ تضمين وتعديل الموجات الكهربائية، مبادئ عمل أجهزة الرادار. 
النظم الأساسية للطائرات
لوحات عرض الأجهزة، أجهزة المعلومات الهوائية، أجهزة وضع الطائرة، أجهزة تحديد الاتجاه، نظم إدارة الطيران، الأجهزة المرتبطة بالمحركات، النظم الهيدروليكية والهوائية، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي. 

استقرار الطائرات والتحكم فيها ​الاستقرار السكوني الطولي، نقطة التعادل، التحكم الطولي، العزوم المفصلية لأسطح التحكم، موازنة أسطح التحكم، الاستقرار والعصا حرة، قوة عصا التحكم، معدل قوة العصا، متطلبات المناورة- نقطة المناورة، حدود مركز ثقل الطائرة، الاستقرار السكوني الاتجاهي، التحكم الاتجاهى، الاستقرار السكوني التدحرجي، التحكم التدحرجى، معادلات حركة الطائرة، نظرية الاضطرابات الصغيرة، الاستقرار الحركي الطولي، الاستقرار الحركي الجانبي، مشتقات الاستقرار، الجودة النوعية للطيران. 
التحكم الآلي في الطائرات 
الدوال التحويلية للطائرات، الاستجابة للتحكم المفتوح، استجابة الطائرة للاضطرابات الجوية، التحكم التلقائي، النظرية التقليدية للتحكم التلقائي، النظرية الحديثة للتحكم التلقائي، دينلميكا الجيروسكوب، نظم تحسين الاستقرار، الطيار الآلي الطولي، الطيار الآلي الجانبي، مشروع تصميم.

دفع الطائرات:-​أجزاء المحركات النفاثة، الديناميات الهوائية لمداخل المحركات وغرف الاحتراق وفوهات نفث العادم، الأجزاء التوربينية للمحركات، الضواغط المحورية، ضواغط الطرد المركزي، التوربينات المحورية، مزواجة الأجزاء المختلفة للمحركات التوربينية، ملامح تصميم أجزاء المحركات النفاثة للطائرات، مشروع تصميم.
دفع المركبات الفضائية 
أنواع وأداء المركبات الصاروخية، الصواريخ الكيماوية، الصفات، الوقود الصاروخي، الاحتراق، التمدد في الفوهات، غرف الدفع الصاروخي الكهربي، مفاهيم متقدمة في الدفع.
هندسة النقل الجوي 
جدارة الطيران، تخطيط الأسطول، السلامة الجوية، العمليات الجوية، العمليات الأرضية، مهام الصيانة، برنامج الصيانة الأولى، مراقبة الجودة.

نظم صيانة الطائرات​مقدمة، نظرية الإعتمادية، اختبارات الحياة، النظم المصانة، نظم المساندة المتكاملة، مناولة الطائرات، احتياجات محطة الصيانة، نظم الجودة، ضبط المخزون، إصلاح هياكل الطائرات، صيانة وعمرة المحركات، صيانة نظم ومعدات الطائرات.
أساسيات المركبات الفضائية 
تصنيف المركبات الفضائية، الأجزاء الرئيسية، مواصفات المهمة، اختيار نظام الدفع، منصات الإطلاق، الديناميكا الهوائية، التوجية والتحكم، الإنشاءات والمواد، النظم الإلكترونية.
تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي في هندسة الطيران 
مقدمة عن الحاسب الآلي وهندسة الطيران، الطرق العددية واستخداماتها في مجال ديناميكا الموائع، البرامج التطبيقية المستخدمة في هندسة الطيران، طريقة الأجزاء المتناهية وتطبيقاتها، مشروع تطبيقي.

موضوعات خاصة في هندسة الطيران 
مواضيع مختارة في التخصص لتطوير المهارات وتعميق معلومات الطالب في أحد تخصصات القسم الدقيقة.
مشروع البكالوريوس :-

اختيار موضوع المشروع، مسح أولي، وضع الخطة والجدول الزمني، جمع البيانات والترتيبات اللازمة للتجارب المعملية أو الدراسات الميدانية إن وجدت، إعداد تقرير منتصف المدة عن سير العمل، إجراء لتجارب المعملية أو الدراسات الميدانية إن وجدت، تنظيم البيانات وتحليل النتائج، كتابة التقرير المبدئي، مناقشة المشروع، تقديم التقرير النهائي.

  مجالات مهندس الطيران [/COLOR]
 ​1.مجال تصميم وتصنيع الطائرات
2. العمل في صيانة الالات الحرارية, وشركات تصنيع البلاستيك وشركات تصميم وتصميع العدد الميكانيكية .... الخ
3. صيانة الطائرات مثل مهندسين الخطوط مثلاً, وصيانة الادوات المكملة للمطارات والطائرات .
4.لعمل في محطات توليد القوى, حيث أهم جزء هو (التوربينه) بالاضافه الى مصدر توليد الحرارة (الغلايات) ...
5.كثير جداً من مهندسي الطيران يعملون في القوات المسلحة, وبالذات في صيانة الهلوكبتر, والصواريخ​​ ​*


## من بريــــــــــدي ##
و ارجـــو لكـــــم التوفيــــــــــــــق

و ارجـو منكــم الدعــــــاء لمن ارسـل اليا هــذا الموضوع 

و جزاكـــــــــــــم اللـــــــه كــــــل خيـــــــــر 
و السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركــاته​


----------



## وجدي_1405 (15 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
م.مصطفى
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع . و ياريت تزيدنا .


----------



## hemoo (23 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أحسنت أخي م\مصطفى على الموضوع الرائع وعلى سردك الجميل للمادة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## جاسر (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير, الجزء الأخير من منقولك (مش غريب علي  )

حقيقة توصيف ممتاز ويعطي صورة جيدة عن مسار الدراسة 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (24 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير والثواب بس كان من الافضل اخي العزيز مصطفي وضعه في الموضوع المثبت اين يعمل مهندس الطيران


----------



## م/محترف (2 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## سعيدصالح الصيفى (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك.لكن كل هذه التخصصات يجب ان يلم بها اى مهندس ولو اطلاعيا بجانب المامه التام فى تخصصة


----------



## سعيدصالح الصيفى (6 يناير 2010)

لو سمحت انا عايز اسئل عن تطبيق اختبار الكلال فى الطيران


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (8 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## raof_acm (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا مهندس طيران 
بس اشتغلت في مجال التركيبات الميكانكيه والكهربيه
انا بقول كده علشان اقول اني مهندس الطيران ممكن يشتغل في اي مكان وبسهوله يقدر يتكيف فيه ويتميز فيه
احنا عندنا في مصر مجال الطيران صغير جداااااااااا
اشكرك علي الكلام الجميل والمستفيض عنه


----------



## zaki5555 (22 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ونريد المزيد


----------



## abodokhnan (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد ان ادرس هندسة الطيران في الهند في حيدر اباد من لديه معلومات عن التخصص افيدونا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس احمدكيلانى (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس مصطفى


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------

